# Post your funny Chi photos please



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I was going through the 1,00000000 of photos of the pups on my phone and saw this which made me LMAO!










It's the day we brought Chloe home. Ax was looking at her like "what is this" and she was looking at goodness knows what because her eyes were so all over the place you can't tell! 

This gave me the idea of starting a funny photos thread so hopefully we can all have a good laugh at how silly out Chi's can be. Please post your funniest photos of your little cuties that crack you up. Can't wait to see them all.

*Please note that not only do Chloe's eyes now both face in the same direction but that direction is also forwards - phew!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha too cute LMAO! those types of stares are always the funniest!


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

*funny pic*

Hey does anyone else have a photo CRAZY MOM.... Oh I would like my mom to leave me alone I just want to sleep.... so if I dont look at mom then maybe she will go away, see she thinks I am day dreaming.... ha ha ha got mom fooled
View attachment 7738
oh wow first time in 2 months ... i got pic to show up ... yea me !!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

This is the "I didn't chew his ear off" look










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Say cheese! 










This is him actually licking the camera!










Yum! Finger...my favourite! 










Well you said play dead!


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

Poppy'sMOM, I got a photo just like that. 










All these photos are making me smile, there all to cute! 

~Erica~


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

When I take baths I throw bubbles at Zeus! He likes to roll around in them! I thought this was cute cause he had a bubble beard and it always makes me smile!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

This pic still makes me laugh. She dragged Rockis bone to the middle of the floor and decided she wanted to chew on it.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Give me that camera no more pics mom


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I will git dis gwass!!!










I'm tuff! Gimme cheese or else!










Get ready fer smooches, Mom!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Wahahaha, I gots her gud.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I will git dis gwass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! Adorable!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Oh my goodness! Adorable!


Thanks!  Zeus' bubble beard pics cracked me up! He's so cute!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Zeus bubble beard is so funny. Gemma you should join Kiss darn you got a long tongue.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Zeus bubble beard is so funny. Gemma you should join Kiss darn you got a long tongue.


LOL!! :laughing9: That tongue will extend a foot just to give kisses!


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

awwwwwww! Adorable! The bubble beared gave me a good laugh, too cute! Gemma, i love the one were she stading tough, adorable!  momofmany, Now thats is just so cute, Now you know you take to much pictures. 

~Erica~


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the bubble beard!

As you already know Caitlin, when and if I ever make it to Sweden I will be kidnapping sweet Gemma. I'll give her back I promise, I just want some Gemma love. She is so funny!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, these are all so cute!  Being a newbie, I'm still learning how this forum works. I've figured out how to attach photos, but not how to actually include them in my post, as you all have. Can someone please explain that process? Thanks.


----------



## PebblesMommy (Aug 15, 2012)

My baby Pebbles!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ChicaChi said:


> Oh my goodness, these are all so cute!  Being a newbie, I'm still learning how this forum works. I've figured out how to attach photos, but not how to actually include them in my post, as you all have. Can someone please explain that process? Thanks.




Deana, you must first upload your pictures to Photobucket(or a similar photo
sharing site). Then you would copy/paste the image link from Photobucket into
your message.(same text box you use for your posts) 

If you need more precise instructions please let me know.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

nabi said:


>


LOL! I love these! Silly girls!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Eating greens is good for you...











...apparently so is eating socks!












Hmm...mom, I think this bowl is a tiny bit big for me.












I wins the Longest Tongue Contest! 












Nom nom nom! Tasty rubber!












Bahahaha, OMG woman you SO FUNNY!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo singing in the tub!









Reading scared poopless on his day off!









Lola showing Leo who's BoSs!!









Ummmm daddy, I think it's too small!









Don't mind if I do!









Sometimes I just want to know why??


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

The one of Chanel with the hood over her eyes is priceless!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sexy and I know it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Really enjoying seeing everyone's funny pics! Keep sharing!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love that first one of Gemma. Zorana - doesn't Leo look so cute all small? Love the last one of mojo too. All these pics are so cute!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Omg I can't stop laughing I love the look on Gemma's face in that last picture it looks like she's thinking omg my mom has gone cwazy lol

or she could be thinking what's the big deal mom just swapping a bit of spit with ya Lol


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Here's a silly of Bailey in middle of a yawn









And her sleeping upside down










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

All these pictures are giving me a smile.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

This is my funniest of Jezabel so far


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Jezabel's pic made me lol!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh I love this thread!! Chloe's eyes were everywhere Sarah, lmao! I didn't know where to look  

Caitlin, I love the action shots of Gemma. Look at that long tongue!! And the pic of her saying she's tuff...I died laughing hahahaha.

LS-Chanel looks like a giant fluff ball!! Reminds me of Taji haha.

This pic was snapped a few days ago. Does anyone else's chi get their lip stuck? Miya does this all the time!

"Hey guys, dis is my best Firemarshall Bill impression"


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny cheesing it up









BG keeping an eye on those firework noises









Sonny Tackles Gibbs









Sonny- Grandpa I am out of Eggs, can I have seconds pwease









BG gggggrrrr I get that toy


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh I love all of these funny photos! I don't really have any funny ones yet but this one of Khorra makes me smile. She's all tuckered out from camping, lol.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww I'm loving these funny pics, they really made me smile! 
Here's a couple of mine

Who can touch their nose with their tongue?

Mee!!









Not me


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

nevermind...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

"Please get me out of here"!


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

These are ALL too cute!!! 

~Erica~


----------



## wagonist (May 7, 2012)

stupid face!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

This one makes me laugh - Errm no Honey, you sleep in it, not on it!









From when she was a tony pup, legs akimbo!









Hahaha mom you dress me so funny!









I'm the best Chi in this house!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Adorable as always!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

bwahahah


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

heartagram said:


> bwahahah


Lol! You should put that in the October Ogre competition.


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Missygal said:


> And her sleeping upside down



*Missygal*, would you be able to tell me where you got that blue top? I think it's just adorable!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

*Really mum !!!*

Bella's bandana was too big so she wore it as a headscarf


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Loving this thread! So many funny pics! My faves have to be Zeus with his bubble beard - so funny as he looks so serious!, all the Gemma pics just made me LOL!, and Honey asleep on top of her bed. So funny and cute 

LS I can't see any of yours though :-(

I'm at work so can't post any pics but will see what I've got when I get home!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I love all the pics - so cute and funny. They made me smile and laugh out loud.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> LS I can't see any of yours though :-(




Sorry Lianne. Here are a few pictures of my silly monkeys.


Eating greens is good for you...










...apparently so is eating socks!










Hmm...mom, I think this bowl is a tiny bit big for me.










I wins the Longest Tongue Contest! 










Bahahaha, OMG woman you SO FUNNY!










Nom nom nom! Tasty rubber!










Chanel hold still, I'm trying to check your teeth for cavities.










Hmm...I wonder what's in here...










Woah!!! Holly molly!










Rocky they are not going to believe that you are my big protector if they see 
you hugging your toy. "I wuv my stuffy wuffy, I'm not letting it go Bella!"










They might laugh when they see a big guy with a tiny dog...but what they
don't know is that even tiny dogs have big hearts.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Sorry Lianne. Here are a few pictures of my silly monkeys.


Ahh thanks LS! They're great, I love the one of Chanel with her tongue out and the one of Bella with your hubby shows just how teeny she is!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Here my selection of funny pics of Max..

'How you doin?'









I posted this one before but it had us in stitches at the time - Max threw his soggy pizzle and stuck it to the wall


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

yawn this looks like a good place to sleep!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Butt as blanket









Lyra enjoys her daily spa treatment









Undercover Chihuahua









Just woke up









Lyra among her kin.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Smith said:


> Just woke up


Lyra is adorable!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Smith said:


> Just woke up


Lyra is adorable!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm very bad.... I am the Phantom Biscuit Stealer. I made mummy chase me round the house for 10 minutes.
View attachment 8175


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Every time I see this one I crack a giggle.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Heads or Tails? --











MisCHIevous Elves--










More MisCHIef! LOL! --


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Fun thread! Here are a couple I've gotten recently that made me chuckle. 

I had said "treat" to get Milo to pose nice for me...didn't notice Matilda in the background until I opened the pic on my laptop. haha










Crazy Evie & Grumpy Max "playing". 










Our new girl Sassy flying as per her usual state....










And a few older ones....



















Matilda telling me she DIDN'T chew that green marker. haha









And that she DIDN'T chew up my debit card.......


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

MChis said:


> Our new girl Sassy flying as per her usual state....


This shot is ahmaaaaaaaaaaazing! :color:


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Smith said:


> This shot is ahmaaaaaaaaaaazing! :color:


I agree!
What camera and lens do you use MChis? your pictures are always so clear and beautiful.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

A couple of Jaxx's that made me giggle lately! I love this thread by the way I think they are all adorable!

If I can only get this toys hat off I can see what is inside!









Oh NO Mommy is coming she always stops me from getting the good stuff!









I gotta hurry before she figures it out!









I didn't do nuttin Mommy. I don't know how the hat got tore off my bear...I think it was Daddy. I really do! (Note the black fuzz on his mouth.)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Smith said:


> This shot is ahmaaaaaaaaaaazing! :color:





heartagram said:


> I agree!
> What camera and lens do you use MChis? your pictures are always so clear and beautiful.


Thanks...I was thrilled I actually had decent enough timing. She moves so quickly it's near impossible to get her mid air. :lol: 

I use an old Canon Rebel XT & all my indoor shots are usually taken with my 35mm 2.0 lens. For lighting I use a Canon Speedlight bouced off the ceiling just behind me. The Speedlight makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Jaclyn_M said:


> *Missygal*, would you be able to tell me where you got that blue top? I think it's just adorable!


Sorry just seeing this! Got it at Petsmart. It's their brand Grrreat Choice.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

this is Lolas Mom (my sisters chi)


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

hehe








sadie and her auntie








mornings....








sadie in snuggy
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/531326_10151893064150697_1264003021_n.jpg/img] 
bat dog
[img]http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/553322_10151854188145697_1698326955_n.jpg








meditating








i hate you mom


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Sadiebabes said:


> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Every time I see this one I crack a giggle.


Puttin on her Big Girl panties, ha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

great pics! great thread


----------

